# Malvertising up by over 200%



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> According to OTA research, malvertising increased by over 200% in 2013 to over 209,000 incidents, generating over 12.4 billion malicious ad impressions. The threats are significant, warns the Seattle-based non-profitwith the majority of malicious ads infecting users computers via drive by downloads, which occur when a user innocently visits a web site, with no interaction or clicking required.


More


----------

